# MF 1010 clutch issue



## Jof2910 (Nov 7, 2021)

After tilling for a while, clutch pedal went completely soft, just flopping loosely, after lifting bucket a few times clutch pedal came back and is working fine. It did this a few times, any ideas?
Any help would be appreciated I'm stumped.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can't help you other than mentioning the fluid levels in your tractor.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Is this the Hydro drive or the gear drive? 2 wheel drive or 4 wheel drive?


----------

